# Alwoodley GC and Notts GC (Hollinwell)



## The Autumn Wind (Oct 29, 2016)

On Wednesday I played at Hollinwell in Notts as a visitor, and yesterday I played at The Alwoodley in Yorkshire, as a member's guest. This was my first visit to both clubs. I'm going to now try to do a review and comparison of both clubs.

Starting this review, let me talk first about Alwoodley. I thoroughly enjoyed everything about the place. An amazing clubhouse design, first class locker room, classy bar and restaurant.....oh, and an unbelievably good golf course.

If you are a fan of moorland/heathland golf, I thoroughly recommend that you visit Alwoodley. Designed by Alastair Mackenzie (who has has Augusta National on his CV), every hole is a visual treat and a superb challenge. The heather and gorse are constant menaces, but it's the stellar bunkering that I found to be the course's main defence. The bunkers are everywhere, they are topped with heather or wispy 'eyelashes' and are actually 'manicured' to perfection. I've never seen such good looking, fearsome but fair traps anywhere. Before now, the Ailsa course at Turnberry was the best bunkered course I've played. Not anymore, Alwoodley has claimed that title for me. Hollinwell is also a fantastic championship course with heather and lots of strong bunkering, but unfortunately the bunkers appeared scruffier when I played there and a lot were unraked. 

The greens, tees and fairways at both Alwoodley and Hollinwell were in great condition for late October.

There wasn't a weak hole at Alwoodley, every hole had a different look and feel, and every one made me think 'wow' standing on the tee. Hollinwell also has a lot of beautiful looking golf holes but I felt Hollinwell had just a few weak holes (notably 1, 8, and 11) - Alwoodley doesn't have a single weak hole. One thing I loved that Hollinwell and Alwoodley both have in common, apart from all the heather, are elevated 18th tees. The view down both closing holes to the clubhouses sets the pulse racing. 

In summary, I'd recommend both courses as must play courses. I'd rate Hollinwell as 8.5 out of 10, with only the unraked bunkers and a few bland holes keeping the score from being a 9 or 10.

Alwoodley gets a maximum 10/10 in every regard from me. It's now up there as one of my very favourite UK courses, and probably my favourite inland course I've played. 

Interestingly, talking to the Alwoodley member I played with he said both clubs have a reciprocal so goes to Hollinwell quite frequently (Alwoodley apparently have lots of good reciprocals including Hollinwell, Gullane, Formby, Lindrick and Swinley Forest). 

Winter special green fee I paid at Hollinwell on Wednesday 26/10/2016 was Â£48 which included a meal. 

Green fee I paid as a member's guest at Alwoodley on Friday 28/10/2016 was Â£25. To be honest, I'd still have been just as impressed had I paid Â£200.

Go and play them both, you won't be disappointed. 
:thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 30, 2016)

Interesting comments about the two very very courses.

hollinwell, I agree the 1st hole is weak, the 8th is a reasonable hole but are you sure you mean the 11th hole? For me it's a quality hole, personally I hate the 12th as its the worst hole on the course by far.

Both fantastic courses.

alwoodley for me is just above hollinwell. I have loved it each time I have played it, the 17th for me is the weakest hole on the course, it doesnt fit in with the other holes at all.


----------



## MendieGK (Oct 31, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Interesting comments about the two very very courses.

hollinwell, I agree the 1st hole is weak, the 8th is a reasonable hole but are you sure you mean the 11th hole? For me it's a quality hole, personally I hate the 12th as its the worst hole on the course by far.

Both fantastic courses.

alwoodley for me is just above hollinwell. I have loved it each time I have played it, the 17th for me is the weakest hole on the course, it doesnt fit in with the other holes at all.
		
Click to expand...


Agree with this, the 11th is a brilliant hole. 

Also agree with the comment about the 17th @ Alwoodley, hated the blind approach.


----------



## Captainron (Oct 31, 2016)

The 11th at Hollinwell is the one that plays up the hill. Superb hole! Like Quaker says, the 12th which plays across the top is for my cash the weakest hole at Hollinwell.

Alwoodley is a great course but I think the 17th is not in the same league as the other holes for me.


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Nov 2, 2016)

Personally, I have no issues with the 17th at Alwoodley, it was a high quality hole in my opinion. Yes, the approach to the green is blind, but so are approach shots at lots of great courses (3rd on Kings Course at Gleneagles, Himalayas 6th hole at St Enedoc, St Andrews Old Course (13th ?), Royal County Down etc.


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 2, 2016)

The Autumn Wind said:



			Personally, I have no issues with the 17th at Alwoodley, it was a high quality hole in my opinion. Yes, the approach to the green is blind, but so are approach shots at lots of great courses (3rd on Kings Course at Gleneagles, Himalayas 6th hole at St Enedoc, St Andrews Old Course (13th ?), Royal County Down etc.
		
Click to expand...


6th @ St Enodoc isnt blind if you hit it down the left.


----------



## Val (Nov 2, 2016)

The Autumn Wind said:



			Personally, I have no issues with the 17th at Alwoodley, it was a high quality hole in my opinion. Yes, the approach to the green is blind, but so are approach shots at lots of great courses (3rd on Kings Course at Gleneagles, Himalayas 6th hole at St Enedoc, St Andrews Old Course (13th ?), Royal County Down etc.
		
Click to expand...

It's not the fact it's blind it's the fact it's just a crap hole that looks out of place amongst the rest. The other 17 are superb.


----------

